# Maggot Sifter



## laafilms (May 5, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with maggot sifters? I was wondering if there have been any issues using these. Do the maggots (rice) get into peoples eyes? How do you deal with cleanup? Or any other issues I may run into while using one.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

No experience here, but wanted to ask if your buying one or making it yourself.
I saw a great tutorial on making one for about $50.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

A few years ago they had one at Transworld and the rice was EVERYWHERE. You would definitely need to make a collection area (metal grate over a box) for the rice to fall into.


----------

